

Show HN: ResHunt – Reservation finder and maker - obesemonkey
http://reshunt.herokuapp.com/

======
obesemonkey
Hi HN,

Web development newbie here with my first finished project. After having some
issues landing reservations, I thought this would make a good introductory
project--it pings for new reservations every minute and makes the reservation
if there is one available (you should get an email).

Thanks for checking this out, and any tips and suggestions would be much
appreciated!

